
Disqus sharing more data than you think - funkdified
In addition to the calls to disqus&#x27; API, I&#x27;m also seeing one or multiple requests to the following domains:<p><pre><code>  tapestry.tapad.com
  pippio.com
  p.nexac.com
  adadvisor.net
  s.thebrighttag.com
  emailretargeting.com
  loadus.exelator.com
  tags.bluekai.com
  bevo.adsnative.com
  bcp.crwdcntrl.net
</code></pre>
Open the console on this page and see for yourself:<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;bmfmr2ps&#x2F;
</code></pre>
Also, they clearly have no domain whitelisting, as I can just load up Google&#x27;s Disqus engine in a jsfiddle.<p>The worst part. I am actually paying Disqus to opt-out of their ad service. I call bullshit.<p>One more gripe: I did a 3G throttle test with browser caching turned off, and loading all this garbage for Disqus took a few seconds! Time to remove from my site completely. Anyone know any good replacements?
======
brevityness
You can opt out of data sharing for your site via Settings > Advanced
[https://help.disqus.com/customer/en/portal/articles/1708982-...](https://help.disqus.com/customer/en/portal/articles/1708982-how-
to-edit-your-data-sharing-settings)

